# How long does litter last?



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Having never used cat litter before I'm curious as to how long a bag actually lasts. 
I'm hoping to go with either Cats best Oko, or Worlds best, as both are clumping and supposedly flushable. Can anyone give me an indication of how long a bag of either would last with one indoor cat?

Thanks


----------



## venusspirit (Apr 16, 2009)

Cast Best is brill and lasts for ages with no smells, Ive been using that but just tried Catsan which isnt as good and goes a bit powdery in the litter try. The clay types seem to smell real quick with my cats. I also use chicken layers pellets when I have kittens as I need to clean the trays out every day, you can get a big sack for about £7,they are really good and you dont get smells, but it can be a bit difficult as it sticks to the bottom of the tray.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

i bought a huge sack of Cats Best, 40kg, about a little over a month ago and just finished it (BUT I have 4 cats in the house) - so `10kg should last one cat a month.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think it depends on what you feed your cat to be honest! I've never really kept track of my litter, I really should!


----------



## BENGAL LOVER 2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

We use wood pellets from pets at home, you get a massive bag for under a tenner and that lasts around a month. Better than catsan which is over priced.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

BENGAL LOVER 2009 said:


> We use wood pellets from pets at home, you get a massive bag for under a tenner and that lasts around a month. Better than catsan which is over priced.


:thumbup1:

With the one cat it can last me 2 months easily - if the dogs don't break into it that is :laugh:


----------

